
Phone users have a reason to cheer ACCC's black eye - thisrod
http://www.rossgittins.com/2020/02/phone-users-have-reason-to-cheer-acccs.html
======
thisrod
This article makes a very interesting point that I hadn't heard before. When
the Australian government banned Huawei equipment from phone networks, it shut
down the only serious proposal to build a new network, handing a lot of
Australia's money to the oligopoly that owns the three existing ones.

It would be really interesting to know how much of that money was donated back
to the political party that banned Huawei.

(I've used the title from the paywalled newspaper column. The link is to the
author's blog, where the title has a typo that reverses its meaning.)

